# first day of legal carry



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i posted something lately on another forum that i wanted to share w/my friends at HGF i just have a link for it as i am too lazy to re-write it, here it is...

http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbulletin/concealed-carry-issues-discussions/44933-first-day-w-license.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> i posted something lately on another forum that i wanted to share w/my friends at HGF


You have friends at HGF? Who? :anim_lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Congrats on getting your permit! :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

yea, maybe just you todd:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It does make you more aware of things you should have kept a closer eye on before. Always be aware of what is going on around you. Glad you got your plastic and good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> yea, maybe just you todd:mrgreen:


You gotta get yourself some better friends. :smt082


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was wondering, you now have your permit to carry, you felt compelled to police the actions of a shady deal or possible trouble for another person. I applaud your intentions, but not clear of your legal right? 

I am also going for my CCW as I live in Virginia and I am wondering about the moral vs legal obligations the right to carry a handgun all the time. I am planning on using my weapon as more of a deterrent. I have no reservations on the use to protect myself or my loved ones, but in the case you mention in your post, I might have used a cell phone to call authorities instead of thinking of using my weapon.

Maybe I misunderstood your post and my intentions are not to start a internet fight, I am just wondering if others that have a carry permit felt compelled as you did.

I am glad the guy ignored the issue and drove off, avoiding the possibility of a problem.

BTW….. Congrats


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigJim22602 said:


> I am wondering about the moral vs legal obligations the right to carry a handgun all the time.


This issue comes up a lot, especially in scenario posts. Hang around a while and you'll get plenty of different opinions and views on what it means to have a CCW.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i was not thinking of using my weapon at all bigjim, i was just keenly aware of the fact that i had it w/me since it was my first day of carry and i saw what could have been trouble brewing.
i will always use my cell phone before even thinking about pulling my weapon.i would only pull my weapon if i feared for my life or that of an innocent.the only other reason would be to detain someone that i witnessed commit a very serious crime.

to answer the question of my legal right to use my weapon.i can only say that Texas is just about always on the side of the CHL holder and is liberal about anyone defending themselves or their property against BGs :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats on your new responsibiity. It's worth it! During my first week of cw I felt like the gun was three times bigger than it really was and that everyone knew I was carrying. Now it doesn't bother me and I don't care if I'm, "found out".

As far as watching others. I do that also, even before I carried. I figure it's the right thing to do to help others in distress.


----------



## nickp50010 (Feb 20, 2008)

IDK, I guess in this day and age most people have a cell phone. I personally think that if you seriously thought there was a problem, you should have called the police first, then think about your weapon. Eyeballing folks, wow... I understand keeping your eyes and ears open, but don't go looking for trouble. I am not staying you go out and do it (I personally know some that have, and it creates a lot of problems). Just go about your day as if your are not armed, try that mindset. Shit, when I was brand new in LE, on my days off I had to teach myself I was not an officer..lol Things are no longer that way now, thank god. Things can get crazy when you pick up a new responsibilty. Call it what you wanna call it, I have my CCW (LEO). Remember, you are not the police, let them do thier job.

Also, I am sure after having your CCW for awhile, your outlook will change.

Anyways,the most important thing is to be safe. Thats why we issue CCW permits...


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i agree nick, and i never go looking for trouble...i thought i made that clear in my previous post here.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

nickp50010 said:


> IDK, I guess in this day and age most people have a cell phone. I personally think that if you seriously thought there was a problem, you should have called the police first, then think about your weapon. Eyeballing folks, wow... I understand keeping your eyes and ears open, but don't go looking for trouble. I am not staying you go out and do it (I personally know some that have, and it creates a lot of problems). Just go about your day as if your are not armed, try that mindset. Shit, when I was brand new in LE, on my days off I had to teach myself I was not an officer..lol Things are no longer that way now, thank god. Things can get crazy when you pick up a new responsibilty. Call it what you wanna call it, I have my CCW (LEO). Remember, you are not the police, let them do thier job.
> 
> Also, I am sure after having your CCW for awhile, your outlook will change.
> 
> Anyways,the most important thing is to be safe. Thats why we issue CCW permits...


Good post. If the you know what hit the fan I would call 011 first then assist if I thought it may help... unless I had my wife or kid with me then I have to worry about them first.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Good post. If the you know what hit the fan I *would call 011 first* then assist if I thought it may help... unless I had my wife or kid with me then I have to worry about them first.


011? Is that the direct number for the Bat Phone? :anim_lol:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

that number was given only to tnoisaw by the X-Men for emergency's..:numbchuck:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> 011? Is that the direct number for the Bat Phone? :anim_lol:


DANG! My secret is out. I'm really a Super Hero! I'm Captain Nose Miner! That's my hot line number to my dispatcher. Just don't abuse the privledge of being one of the few who have this number.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought 912 was the number......?


----------

